# Florida now requires IDP



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

... but apparently now having second thoughts.

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...for-halfterm-holidays-in-florida-8494813.html


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't go - then see how long it takes them to change the "rules"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not being a seasoned traveller I would have thought one was needed anyway outside the EU, big deal, just get one before you go, why should we be any different, we expect ex EU overseas drivers to have an IDP to drive in the UK, the trouble with Brits is we still think we rules the waves, err we haven't for a very long time.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the heads up, we are meeting with John's son today to finalise our trip to florida, have bookmarked the article to show 'the boys' although may have to get one myself too, Got to have one designated driver  
Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Simon Calder's view on the situation.
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...a-giant-leap-back-to-the-forties-8496736.html

It looks like the only people who may insist on it are the "jobsworths" at the car hire companies.

Silly thing is that the idea of the law was to ensure the "good 'ole boys" had a licence with all the information in English.
All an IDP (in addition to a UK licence) does, is to ensure they have it in French as well :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That's it then - I won't be taking the M/H over to Florida this year. :evil: 

It'll just have to be France - yet again. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> That's it then - I won't be taking the M/H over to Florida this year. :evil:
> 
> It'll just have to be France - yet again. :roll: :wink:


Eeh, life's a bitch innit. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that alert - it just goes to show that France isn't the only country to introduce new laws and then change their minds while they have another think........

Maybe we should start a new thread to give people the chance to add their list of about faces, but not here as this is a genuinely helpful reminder from Stanner, thanks.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > That's it then - I won't be taking the M/H over to Florida this year. :evil:
> ...


Beach??


----------

